# Poorly Monty!!!



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

hey everyone!

I wondered if any of you had come across this before! 

Got back from walks with Monty and at first he seemed fine. After his bath we noticed he was doing this chewing action with his mouth on one side. At first i thought he had got hold of a stone or something but there was nothing in there. He seemed fine in himself initially and the chewing subsided a little so we thought we would just keep an eye on him. Then the next morning he greeted me with his tail between his legs, sopping wet mouth and was really lethargic! We rushed him to the emergency vets where they kept him in for anasthetic so they could get a proper look. The vet said there was no sign of any foreign objects or a sting or splinter or anything! After numerous blood tests, x rays etc still no indication of what could have caused it. He has been om antiobiotics and inflammatories all week and thankfully is better now!  in fact he was back to himself after leaving the vets the same afternoon! he did sound a bit snuffly!

The fact that we dont know what caused it however is still a little worrying! Maybe it was an allergic reaction to something or maybe a virus?! Has anyone else had anything like this before?

xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Monty! Glad he is ok, sounds very strange. Could he of picked up a frog or toad do you think? 

I have seen dogs do this chewing thing, normally when they have something stuck in their teeth or the roof of their mouth.

I wonder what it was??


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Poor little monty,glad he is ok no.Sometimes it is actually a bee or wasp sting because they cant always see it.One of my girls ran in to a pile a stinging nettles and was acting in a similar way,she too was fine after a few hours.I always have piriton in my cupboard for allergic reactions but consult your vet first and ask the doseage etc. xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am glad he is ok, and that is so worrying! I wish they could tell us what was wrong.


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

He did disappear in the long grass for longer than he normally would so he may have found something! Whatever it was made him worse the next day as his character completely changed overnight :-( I was such a wreck!! Cockapoos are so inquisitive arent they!! The little pickles! I think i aged ten years that day haha! x Thank you for your comments! x


----------

